# Harter Boilie



## Shakerz (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal drei Grundsatzfragen zum Boilie:

1. Welche Zutat ist beim Boiliemix dafür verantwortlich, daß er nach dem Kochen hart wird?

2. Welche Zutaten sollten AUF JEDEN FALL rein, um den Nährwert für den Karpfen sicherzustellen (gut wäre es, wenn man diese über EINE EINZELNE Zutat realisieren könnte).

3. Was muss in den Boiliemix rein, damit der Fisch den Boilie auch gut verdauen kann und die Kugel bekömmlich ist?

4. Kommen die Boilies in kochendes oder siedendes Wasser?


Gruß

S.


Hab ein paar Experimente vor und bräuchte hier noch dieses Profiwissen.


Gruß

S.


----------



## Manni1980 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Hi,

1. Wenn du Eggalbumin (5%) verwendest kannst du die Kochzeit verkürzen, der Boilie wird direkt nach dem Kochen schön hart sein und nach einer Woche trocknen benötigst du einen Bohrer.

2. Meiner Meinung nach ein LT-Fischmehl, es ist reich an Proteinen und Fetten.

3. Gut verdaulich sind Milchpulver, Birdfood, Maisgrieß, Reismehl, usw.

4. Der Boilie sollte in kochendes Wasser kommen damit sich die Oberfläche während dem Kochen verschließt und nur wenige Inhaltsstoffe verkochen!


----------



## Shakerz (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Hallo!


Zu 1: ich denke, das Eggalbumin kommt ZUSÄTZLICH zu den Eiern mit rein? Die 5% beziehen sich auf die Gesamtmenge des Boiliemix (also 1000 g Boiliemix -> 50 g Eggalbumin). Wieviel Eier dann noch per Kg?

Zu 2: Was bedeutet LT? Ist das der Hersteller?

Zu 3: Milchpulver wie man es z. B. als Kaffeeweißer verwendet?


Wo kann man die Sachen kaufen?

Danke schon mal!


Gruß

S.


----------



## Manni1980 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Hi,

Eggalbumin ist kein Eiersatz, die Eier müssen auf jeden Fall noch mit hinein. Wieviel kann man nicht pauschal sagen, das kommt auf den Mix und dann auch wieder auf die Eiergröße an. Die 5% beziehen sich auf 1000g.

LT bedeutet Low Temperature (niedrige Temperatur), das hat was mit dem Herstellungsprozess umd mit der Qualität des Endproduktes zu tun.

Kaffeeweißer ist was anderes, Milchpulver wird als Ersatzmilch für Kälber oder andere Tiere benutzt.

Die ganzen Sachen kannst du hier www.carp-fishing.de kaufen, die Sachen sind frisch und die Preise sind sehr gut! Es gibt sicherlich noch genügend andere Lieferanten, aber ich kaufe meine Sachen dort.


----------



## Shakerz (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Super. Danke.

Hast mir sehr geholfen.


Gruß

S.


----------



## Manni1980 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Bitteschön, gern geschehen!

Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Rollen und viel Erfolg mit den eigenen Boilies!


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2005)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Hallo Shakerz,

auf der Seite von Manni und z.B. auch bei www.mm-baits.de findest Du hinter den einzelnen Bestandteilen Infos zu den möglichen Dosierungen, Kombinationen, Alternativen usw. - das müßte Dir eigentlich auch schon sehr gut weiterhelfen.

Nochmal zum Thema harte Boilies: Härtende Zusätze sind wie erwähnt Eggalbumin, Blutplasma und in gewissem Maß auch Hartweizengriess.


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Das mit dem Eggalbumin ist mir schon klar. Nur was ist Eggalbumin genau? Doch kein Volleipulver, oder? Wo kann man das Zeug beziehen? Ich meine nicht damit von welchen Zubehörhändler, sondern aus der Lebensmittelintustrie oder so.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Nein, Eggalbumin ist nicht gleich Volleipulver. Volleipulver ist wie der Name schon sagt aus dem ganzen Ei hergestellt, Eggalbumin geht in die Richtung reines Eieiweisspulver.

Eggalbumin wirst Du außer in spezialisierten Futtermittelgeschäften wohl kaum bekommen, neben der Verwendung für die Boilieherstellung wird das Zeugs auch für Fitnessernährung und Nahrungsergänzung beim Muskeltraining anteilig verwendet. Hilft Dir aber auch nix, weil es da ebenfalls nicht gerade billig ist. 

Warum möchtest Du es denn aus dem Lebensmittelbereich beziehen? 
Erhoffst Du dir einen günstigeren Preis? 
Mit so einem geringen Prozentsatz, wie Eggalbumin verwendet wird, macht es den Kohl eigentlich auch nicht mehr fett. 
Außerdem sollte man sich wirklich fragen, ob man das Zeugs in seinem Boilie wirklich braucht, weil jeder Härter egal ob Eggalbumin, Blutplasma oder Lactalbumin immer die Arbeit und die Auswaschung des Boilies im Wassers behindert.


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Ja klar, mit dem geringen Prozentsatz ist schon in Ordnung. Nur wir brauche relativ viel davon. Wir schließen uns beim Kauf solcher Sachen immer zusammen. Casein aus der Molkerei kostet über die Hälfte weniger! Und bei 300kg Casein das Jahr ist das eine Stange Geld! Eggalbumin ist in der letzten Zeit auch Schweineteuer geworden und somit muß man sich neue Quellen erschliessen. Er ist mir schon klar das ein harter Knödel schlechter ausdünstet, nur ist es halt so das ich in meinem Hausgwässer (Main) viel besser damit fahre. Brachsen und vorallem die Reiherenten fressen davon weit weniger weg.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



			
				graetenjaeger schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und bei 300kg Casein das Jahr ....



Alter Schwede, solche Bedarfe kann man auch wirklich nur noch mit der Flussangelei erklären...  :q


----------



## MrTom (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



> Und bei 300kg Casein das Jahr ist das eine Stange Geld!


Wenn ich mal von so ca 5% Casein im Mix ausgehe sind das 6000kg Mix im Jahr, was dann so ca 8000-9000kg Boilies ergeben dürfte. Da tun sich aber ne Menge Leute zusammen#c 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

@ MrTom

Ich schätze eher, dass vom Grätenjäger noch HNV-Mixe gefischt werden, ansonsten wäre das ganze ziemlicher Irrsinn...


----------



## MrTom (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Bis zu welchem Prozentsatz würdest du denn bei einem HNV-Mix hochgehen? HNV war doch hoher Nährwert und sehr sättigend, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt|kopfkrat 
mfg Thomas


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Mr. Tom ich selber geh bei Casein bis auf 10% und wir sind zu Zwölft. E Dabei vertonere ich schon um die 400kg! Einen kleinen Rechenfehler hast Du auch, bei 5% sind es nur 6000 kg! Und wenn Du Angst hast mein Zeug wird zu Alt, brauchst Du nicht. Meine ganzen Zutaten sind in einem Kühlraum bei 1°C gelagert. Ich packe alles nach dem Kauf um und Vakuumiere es in einen Gewerbegerät. Das mache ich auch mit meinen Boilies. Die werden zwar etwas eckig dabei, aber es zieht das Aroma wieder von innen an die Oberfläche.


----------



## MrTom (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



> Einen kleinen Rechenfehler hast Du auch, bei 5% sind es nur 6000 kg!


Na das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht 


> Wenn ich mal von so ca 5% Casein im Mix ausgehe sind das 6000kg Mix im Jahr


mfg Thomas


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Ja, Pilkman. Bei den riesen Schupverbänden (bis zu 2500 to) die im Main rumschippern ist es teils schon gigantisch was die an Wasser wegziehen. Ist teils so das wenn einer ankommt, das Wasser erstmal um einen dreiviertelmeter sinkt, wenn er dann vorbei ist steigt es im schlimmsten Fall kurz übers Ufer. Mit Fertigknödel kannste da einpacken!


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Mr. Tom, dann schau mal DU hast aber 8000-9000kg geschrieben.


Aber lassen wir es jetzt! Weiß den keiner wo oder wie man das Zeug vernünftig beziehen kann?


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal von so ca 5% Casein im Mix ausgehe sind das 6000kg Mix im Jahr, was dann so ca 8000-9000kg Boilies ergeben dürfte.
> 
> Hast du geschrieben.


----------



## martin k (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Hi!

Ich persönlich komme ganz gut ohne teure Produkte zur Boilieproduktion aus der Angelgeräteindustrie aus. Zwar finde ich im Supermarkt kein Lactalbumin oder Eggalbumin, jedoch gibt es hier z. B. ein leicht im Wasser lösliches Magermilchpulver (max. 25% Anteil in der Trockenmischung) und - wenn harte Boilies gewünscht - feingemahlenes Reismehl (max. 30% Anteil in der Trockenmischung). Weitere gute Zutaten sind Hartweizengrieß od. Polenta (grobe Struktur fördert die kontinuierliche Abgabe von wasserlöslichen Zutaten u. die Verdauung beim Fisch), Maismehl (gute Bindeeigenschaften), Sojamehl (fördert die Rolleigenschaften der fertigen Mischung und enthält viel Protein), Kaffeeweißer (oft nur in warmen Wasser gut löslich - vorher ausprobieren!!), gemahlenes Hunde- od. Katzenfutter ("Proteinbomben" - Vorsicht: bei Überdosierung von Sorten mit geringer Dichte können Pop-Up's entstehen), Vogelfutter, Leinsamen, Hanfsamen, Zucker, Honig,...
Wenn man überdurchschnittlich harte Boilies wünscht kann man den Eidotter vom Eiklar trennen - man verwendet dann nur das Eiklar in der Flüssigmischung und kann somit mehr Eier zufügen.
Auch eine längere Trocknungszeit der gekochten Boilies läßt diese härter werden.
Den Karpfen wird es egal sein ob Nash oder Hofer (Aldi) auf dem Etikett der verwendeten Zutaten steht...

lg
Martin


----------



## MrTom (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Also ich bekomme aus einem Kilo Mix 1,25-1,5kg Boilies-je nach Trocknungsgrad. Die 5% casein beziehen sich auf den Mix, also 300kg x 20 da sind wir bei 6000kg Mix, das Ganze sind dann bis zu 9000kg Boilies. Also ich sehe da nicht wo mein Rechenfehler ist|kopfkrat 
mfg Thomas


----------



## graetenjaeger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Okay, so hab ich es noch nie selber gesehen. |kopfkrat Ich hab immer nur in "Trocken" gerechnet. 
Ist mir selber erst klar geworden was ich das ganze Jahr so brauche|supergri . In der Regel machen wir ( zu dritt) bei einer Aktion so um die 200 kg (MIX) und das so alle 8-10 Wochen. Gott sei Dank haben wir die Maschinerie dazu, Hammermühle, Teigkneter, Carpconnect Boiliemaschine, Großraumkocher mit 35 KW und zu guter letzt einen Kühlraum. In dem die Knödel in 3-5 Tagen ohne Gefahr sauber durchtrocknen.


----------



## Gloin (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

solches equipment hätte ich auch gern...


----------



## graetenjaeger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Du meinst also mit Lactalbulmin bekommt man die selber Wirkung? Da komm ich günstig ran!


----------



## graetenjaeger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Übringens DANKE noch Martin. Werd es ausprobieren! Das mit dem Reis hört sich gut an, vorallem weil er schwer ist!


----------



## Pilkman (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



			
				graetenjaeger schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst also mit Lactalbulmin bekommt man die selber Wirkung? Da komm ich günstig ran!



Yupp, Lactalbumin hat auch härtende Wirkung. Das wird aber nicht ganz so sparsam wie Eggalbumin verwendet. Ich würde da mal mit ca. 8-10% experimentieren, evtl. auch mehr. #h

Hätte ich eigentlich draus lesen können, dass Du an ALLES was mit Milch zu tun hat, günstiger ran kommst... der Tipp hätte dann evtl. gleich von mir kommen können...


----------



## graetenjaeger (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Vielen Dank Pilkman


----------



## Megacarp (20. September 2012)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Auch wenn dieser Threat schon einige Jahre zu ist, ist mir jetzt als ich ihn gerade durchgelesen habe ein Detail ins Auge gestochen, das bei mir eine Kettenreaktion an Gedanken ausgelöst hat. 
Martin k hat geschrieben, dass man um härtere Boilies zu erhalten nur das Eiklar verwenden kann. 
Wenn das wirklich funktioniert, könnte man so den Fettgehalt in einem Boilie stark herunterschrauben und die Haltbarkeit so erheblich steigern. Funktioniert das wirklich? Hat irgendjemand von euch Infos diesbezüglich oder sogar Erfahrungen. Glaubt ihr es ist einen Versuch wert? Müsste ich die Binderanteile im Mix herunterschrauben und um wie viel? Lässt sich der Mix immer noch gut verarbeiten oder wie muss ich ihn dafür umändern?
Falls es funtzt wundert mich, dass es so selten angewandt wird! Das Eidotter kann man ja immer noch der menschlichen Verwendung zuführen. 
Bin gespannt auf euere Posts,
Megacarp


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2012)

*AW: Harter Boilie*



martin k schrieb:


> Hi!
> .....*Wenn man überdurchschnittlich harte Boilies wünscht kann man den Eidotter vom Eiklar trennen *- man verwendet dann nur das Eiklar in der Flüssigmischung und kann somit mehr Eier zufügen.
> Auch eine längere Trocknungszeit der gekochten Boilies läßt diese härter werden.
> Den Karpfen wird es egal sein ob Nash oder Hofer (Aldi) auf dem Etikett der verwendeten Zutaten steht...
> ...



Ich "durfte" gerade feststellen, dass Haferflockenmehl auch sehr gut bindet :g  ... wirklich sehr gut.
Das Zeug ist ein sehr günstiger und wesentlich einfacherer Weg um sehr harte Boilies zu erhalten.
(Zumindest wenn man diese gut trocknen lässt)


----------



## Megacarp (21. September 2012)

*AW: Harter Boilie*

Ich habe mich jetzt etwas genauer dazu informiert und so wie ich das verstehe, geht es bei einigen Mixen sie nur mit Eiklar zu vermischen, während sich andere dann nur mehr schlecht verarbeiten lassen. Ich werde das ganze selbst einmal testen.
Tight lines, Megacarp


----------

